# Bilbao V Calais



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

In November, I am hoping for a quick dash to the Costa Brava - LLoret or Santa Susanna etc etc. 

P&O's website has quoted me.....

£708.00 return for a motorhome (8.75m) and two adults. The cabin is a standard two berth inside. Pompey/Bilbao/Pompey.

Dover - Calais - £100 return. 

Mileage - well let's say Dover and Pompey are the same distance from me. 

Calais to Lloret is about 800 miles. 

Bilbao to Lloret is about 400 miles. This means I save about 16 gallons of fuel. I cannot add any info about the tolls. 

Via Calais means sleeping at Calais for a night and another kip near Lyon, so add in about £30 for campsite fees etc. 

Via Bilbao means the fridge is off and so a food stop will need to be made. 

On this basis, Dover wins hands down! 

I suppose for Benidorm area, then Bilbao will become more favourable. 

The other option is maybe a sailing to Le Havre or St Malo, but no Tesco deals there, so I cannot oblige! 

Russell


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I've just started to work out costs for one of next years proposed trips. this one to Spain.

I compared ferry prices for Brittany Ferries Plymouth to Santander, and P&O Portsmouth to Bilbao. I was amazed to find that Brittany Ferries were £100 cheaper than P&O, £600 versus £700. I've always been very much against Brittany Ferries, I now publicly recant.

I also costed out the Dover to Calais crossing, with fuel added for Devon-Dover Calais-Spain and return plus ferry fare this came to £600+. This does not include site costs, also at our speeds it would take 5 days each way without any rest days.

By the way the above fares do not include any discounts.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Why not go Plymouth to Roscoff and have a lovely drive down the west coast of France. Why in heavens name would you want to drive from Devon to Dover when in the time it would take you could do the spanish border from Roscoff.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

The reason for not taking the Plymouth to Roscoff ferry then driving down to Spain is simply time and cost.

Ferry fare quoted £380 and approximately 800 miles to drive which at our rate is almost 3 days each way, estimated total cost £700. When adding site and fuel costs there is no comparison to going Plymouth to Santander.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

...and due to work I never made it further than Scarboro'!

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I guess there is a four legged friend with you otherwise if you are looking at price it might be worth flying and getting a hotel/villa if you are only looking for a week or two


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flying*

Me - on an aircraft! Stroll on - not while there is a ferry in operation and diesel in my tank!

And I work for an airline!


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Fly!!!!

How dare you!!!

I can't think of anything more boring than being stuckin a hotel which you may not like, having to be out of your room all day, eating with complete strangers who can be very boring.

Besides we are lucky enough to be able to plan to travel around for four weeks, maybe longer, maybe shorter. We want to see so much of Spain, the countryside, the cities, and the small towns and vilages where there is a taste of the real Spain.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

If you have 4 weeks you don't want towaste it driving up to dover only to end up in calais. Thats 2 days at either end wasted.


----------

